
The REX Neo Architecture: An energy efficient new processor architecture [video] - espeed
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ki6jVXZM2XU
======
trsohmers
Hey, Thomas Sohmers (the presenter) here. Feel free to ask any questions... it
is a pretty long talk, and I recommend watching at 2x speed if you have the
ears for it.

~~~
tromp
Do you expect your chip to maintain its performance/watt advantage over Intel
CPUs and GPUs on multi-threaded integer only code that is bottlenecked by
memory random access latency? And if so, would you be willing to try a small
benchmark of that type?

